# prise en main à distance Mac vers iPad



## valebl (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Quel logiciel (ou autre méthode) me conseillez-vous pour voir l'ecran d'un Ipad à distance (pour voir l'iPad de ma grand-mère et pouvoir l'aider) et si possible le prendre en main à distance ?

J'ai essayé Team Viewer, mais il me semble que l'iPad peut prendre en main un PC ou un Mac mais pas l'inverse.

D'avance merci 

Cordialement


----------

